# Anyone recommend a driving school in Penang?



## Peretz34

I know it's a long shot, but does anyone know of a good driving instructor in Penang?
I'm 40, and have managed to avoid learning to drive thus far by living in cities with good transport links, cheap taxis or by walking a lot! However, we've moved here with a baby and being unable to drive finally feels as though it's inhibiting what I can do when Driver Husband is working. I've taken some lessons a long time ago, so I know the basics, but had a couple of rather negative instructors who affected my confidence when I was already not loving it!
I've looked into the system for learning here and my husband isn't allowed to teach me - I have to go with an approved instructor.
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

